# Problema con un condensador



## Fantasma (Feb 18, 2006)

Hola a todos

Estoy construyendo un emisor de Fm, el que está en:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm/index.htm

El condensador de 2p7 no lo he podido encontrar, que sucederia si lo reemplazo por uno de 3p4???


Quiero además construir el que está en:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/txfm3w/index.htm 

se puede reemplazar  D1 = Diodo "varicap" BB105G ???
porque he leido que es muy dificil encontrarlo


Chao a todos y gracias por todo


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 18, 2006)

Hola, 

El primer circuito no tiene implementada una forma de variar la frecuencia de operación, por lo que lo descarto.

El segundo, aunque tiene mas componentes es muy fácil de implementar y de poner en funcionamiento. En cuanto al varicap, por experiencia te puedo decir que puedes utilizar cualquier tipo de varicap, la diferencia no es apreciable. Eso si, debe ser un diodo varicap, de otra forma no te modulara.

Saludos.


----------



## radiofaro (Mar 26, 2006)

hola,,, implemente el transmisor fm de http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/txfm3w/ y tuve q*UE* reemplazar el varicap bb105g por un bb106 que es lo unico q*UE* pude encontrar, t*AMBIÉN* tuve q*UE *reemplazar 2 consensadores de poliester de 270nf por 330 nf, no puedo lograr transmitir, si me pudieran dar mayor información de como implementar la antena y si es normal q*UE* despues de la etapa del amp op 741 se presente una señal cuadrada (en el osciloscopio) donde aparentemente se muenta la señal  del micro, me parece raro t*AMBIÉN *q*UE* solo uno de los transistores se caliente bastante, *H*e revisado una y otra vez el circuito por lo q*UE* estoy seguro de no tener errores en el aramado, cualquier ayuda se agradece


----------



## Jorf (Mar 26, 2006)

Yo también estoy interesado en armar ese circuito y pregunto:

Como funciona un diodo varicap, que diferencia tiene con los otros? 

Cuanto estan los transistores? Creo que los vi a 3 dolares en una página...

Que antena recomiendan? Pablin dice que una varilla, yo me inclino más por in dipolo...


Gracias y espero ansioso las respuestas.


----------



## radiofaro (Abr 30, 2006)

Decidi cambiarle la etapa de preamplificación al circuito por una mas estable y listo el circuito funciono de las mil maravillas, el diodo varicap es un  modulador compuesto por un diodo y un condensador que varia su capacitancia segun el voltage que se le da en polarización inversa en función de un Vcc ( voltage en continua) y el voltage de la señal emitida, esta señal se deriva al oscilador para montarse sobre este y transmitir segun la frecuencia de resonancia del tanque dada por la bobina y el trimmer q*UE* en mi caso tuve q*UE *poner en paralelo con otro condensador de 100 pf por q*UE* la frecuencia solo con el trimmer era muy baja para entrar a la banda de fm, por lo demas buen circuito aun q*UE* produce un pe q*UEÑO *sumbido de fondo.


----------



## Jorf (Abr 30, 2006)

El sumbido no será la fuente de alimentación? No probaste con una batería de auto?

Otra pregunta: Qué antena utilizaste? Qué alcance lograste?

Y otra pregunta: Cuanto te salieron los transistores y diodo varicap? Acá me piden 13 pesos cada transistor y 5 el varicap.

Y otra pregunta más (que hincha que soy): La etapa de pre amplificación se puede reemplazar por la salida de audio de una PC por ejemplo?

Por último: El primer transmisor que muestra Fantasma no anda, ya lo probé.

A, me olvidaba: No hace interferencia por cualquier lado el emisor, porque hice un de 1W muy simple con varias bobinas y trimmer capacitivos y me corta el cable, jajajajaja...


Bueno, desde ya muchas gracias y perdoná lo hincha que soy.


----------



## radiofaro (Abr 30, 2006)

Jorf vamos por partes, mmmm lo de la fuente de continua puede ser pero vi q*UE* la señal se realimenta a la entrada , pienso q*UE* deberia separar la alimentaciñón del preamp y del mismo transmisor de repente asi funcione mejor, pensaba mas bien ponerle un filtro pasabajo antes de transmitir por q*UE* evidentemente esa señal es de alta frecuencia, habra q*UE* ver pero  esos ya son detalles finales, te puedo psara el filtro si quieres pero primero tienes q*UE* lograr transmitir , de antena utilice un dipolo de fm q*UE* me salio brabazo, solo necesitas 2 pedazos de aluminio de 71 cm de largo y de 1 a 2 de ancho (71 cm para una frecuencia de aprox 100 mhz) unos cuantos metros de cable coaxial awg 25 por ej y un tubo de plastico o algo q*UE* haga de mastil, la forma de hacerlo esta en:

http://es.geocities.com/jose958/dipolofm.htm

aca me costaron los 2n4427 alrededor de 2 dolares y medio y el varicap menos de un dolar y lo de la etapa de preamplificación yo le meti la señal de una laptop, puede ser t*AMBIÉN* de otra radio pero antes del preamp para tener una señal lo suficientemente potente en todo caso prueba si te transimite una señall razonable tendrias q*UE*  eliminar todo lo q*UE* esta en el circuito antes del varicap y darle ahi con la señal de tu pc vas a a ver q*UE* el circuito q*UE*da aun mas chico y mas rapido de armar, si tienes acceso aun osciloscopio o a un analizador de espectros localizas al toq*UE* la frecuencia a la q*UE* da tu tanque sino has la bobina lo mejor q*UE* puedas y si no das con las señal trata elevando la capacitancia hasta llegar a la banda de fm, asegurate de raspar las puntas de la bobina hasta quitarles el esmalte (eso me paso una vez por eso lo aconsejo siempre) ah y compra aletas de refrigeracion para los transistores por q*UE* se te van a calentar y se pueden quemar, tendria q*UE* funcionarte al toq*UE* sino cualquier cosa me avisas


----------



## Jorf (Abr 30, 2006)

Ok gracias! En cuanto pueda me pongo a armarlo, con lo que me cuesta cada transistor tengo que estar bien seguro de hacerlo... jajajajaaaaa

Que alcance tiene en la práctica? Emite los 3W que dice?


----------



## mmgmaestro (Ene 23, 2008)

"radiofaro" podrias enviarme el circuito como te quedo, ya que yo lo arme y se escucha medio raro


----------



## jordancamey13 (Jul 1, 2013)

yo tambien estoy tratando de armar este circuito http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/txfm3w/index.htm pero no encuentro el diodo varicap BB105G ni los transistores en mi localidad que puedo hacer


----------



## tiago (Jul 1, 2013)

El varicap, ya han comentado que se puede probar con uno cualquiera y contrastar resultados. Consigue alguno de un desguace de sintonizador de TV antigua.
Los transistores los puedes encontrar en Ebay. *Esta página* te ayudará también a encontrar transistores equivalentes.

Saludos.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Jul 1, 2013)

Gracias tiago :3 muy amable  je je je

Ya he preguntado en todas partes, varicaps pero no me entienden que significa, que se puede sustituir en vez de varicap ?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 2, 2013)

Un diodo varicap es un diodo que presenta la particularidad que al ser atacado con tensión continua que varía en su voltaje, éste ( el diodo) varía en su capacidad. Dicho de otras maneras al alimentarlo con una tensión continua variable, varía su capacidad y se comporta como un condensador variable. En los primigenios osciladores variables, había un circuito L-C en pararalelo para crear la oscilación. L es una bobina y C un condensador. Si querías variar la frecuencia, o bien variabas el valor de L, la bobina, desplazando su núcleo o bien variabas el valor de C, un condensador variable ( solución mas extendida). Estos condensadores variables son placas paralelas que se mueven con un eje, por ende, inestables, apartosos, costosos, etc...
Con el descubrimiento de este tipo de diodos, se sustituyó el condensador variable por un diodo varicap. Si te fijas hay un potenciómetro, que es el que actúa como sintonía, que lo que hace es mandar más o menos tensión al diodo.
El valor del diodo varicap, no suele ( no siempre es así ) ser crítico, suele haber equvalentes, en todo caso lo que sí es crítico es que en la tienda donde buscas este componente, no sepan lo que es un diodo varicap 
Saludos.



En el caso del circuito de Pablin que publicas y que deseas montar, no actúa como sintonía variable, pero el comportamiento es el mismo, se comporta como un condensador.


----------



## miguelus (Oct 2, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> ya he preguntado en todas partes, varicaps pero no me entienden que significa, que se puede sustituir en vez de varicap



Buenos días jordancamey.

No hay que preguntar en todas partes   , intenta preguntar solo en  comercios de Componentes Electrónicos, seguro que te entienden (y te atienden)  

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días jordancamey.
> 
> _*No hay que preguntar en todas partes*_  , intenta preguntar solo en  comercios de Componentes Electrónicos, seguro que te entienden (y te atienden)
> 
> Sal U2



En efecto los Sres. Farmacéuticos no sueles conocer que son los varicaps 

_*Cualquier diodo*_ se puede emplear como varicap, con mejor o peor resultado, pero todos funcionan.


----------



## crimson (Oct 2, 2013)

Si es para frecuencias bajas podés usar un 1N4007, es utilizable entre 0 y 4,5V:





Si es para frecuencias altas, tipo FM comercial puede ir un diodo zener de 24 a 36V sin problemas. Esto en el caso de no conseguir el varicap especificado.
Saludos C


----------



## jordancamey13 (Oct 2, 2013)

ya he preguntado en tienda electronica,   tampoco existen  entonces puedo usar un diodo comun o un zener


----------



## crimson (Oct 2, 2013)

Si vas a hacer un transmisor de FM te conviene usar un zener de entre 24 a 36V, de 1/2 o 1W. No es lo ideal, pero a fines prácticos no vas a tener problemas, ahora, ¡que no te digan en la tienda de electrónica que no saben lo que es un zener! 
Saludos C


----------



## jordancamey13 (Oct 2, 2013)

ah eso si saben, espero que si , pero ahora respecto al transistor 2n4427, que reemplazo se puede usar, porque he visto sus equivalentes, y he preguntado por los mismos, y no hay  que sep uede hacer al respecto


----------



## crimson (Oct 2, 2013)

Y, ahí estás más complicado. El reemplazo es el 2N3866, o el BFR36, pero si no tienen el 4427 dudo que tengan estos otros.
Saludos C


----------



## jordancamey13 (Oct 2, 2013)

y con el 2n3904, porque vi unos equivalentes en una pagina y era esl 2n2218  y se podia reemplazar con el 2n3904


----------



## crimson (Oct 2, 2013)

Nop, el 2N3904 es un transistor fantástico, pero no es de potencia.
Unicamente que utilices varios en paralelo, como hace el amigo Miguel:





Habría que experimentarlo.
Saludos C


----------



## jordancamey13 (Oct 2, 2013)

ok gracias , es que en donde vivo no hay esos transistores 

como cuantos transistores 2N3904, en paralelo

o algun otro transistor de potencia?? que me recomiendan para sustituir al del circuito


----------



## crimson (Oct 2, 2013)

Yo creo que primero tendrías que hacer una lista *de lo que hay* y a partir de allí vemos qué hacer...
Saludos C


----------



## jordancamey13 (Oct 2, 2013)

LISTA DE COMPONENTES

R1 = 27 KW 1/4 W 
R2 = 27 KW 1/4 W 
R3 = 1 MW 1/4 W 
R4 = 1 MW 1/4 W 
R5 = 47 KW Potenciómetro 
R6 = 15 KW 1/4 W 
R7 = 270 KW 1/4 W 
R8 = 10 KW 1/4 W 
R9 = 15 KW 1/4 W 
R10 = 4,7 KW 1/4 W 
R11 = 4,7 KW 1/4 W

C1 = 270 nF Poliester 
C2 = 5 µF Electrolítico 
C3 = 100 pF Cerámico 
C4 = 10 nF Cerámico 
C5 = 270 nF Poliester 
C6 = 10 pF Cerámico 
C7 = 22 pF Cerámico 
C8 = 22 pF Cerámico 
C9 = 18 pF Cerámico 
C10 = Trimmer de 4/20 pF

IC1 = Circuito integrado 741 (DIL)

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/txfm3w/ este es el link



en vez de diodo varicap un diodo zener lo que me habias sugerido jeje y en cuanto al transistor pues es la cuestion


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 2, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> LISTA DE COMPONENTES
> 
> R1 = 27 KW 1/4 W
> R2 = 27 KW 1/4 W
> ...


Hola a todos, !saludos cordeales! ,carissimo Jordancamey como usteds tiene en manos un NO tente armar ese proyecto con los transistores BD135 , yo creo que ande una vez que ese transistor tiene una Ft ( frequencia de transiciõn) de 250Mhz , portanto es mui probable que el oscile a contento , pero hay que esperimentar yo no tengo 100% de certeza que logre exicto de imediacto ,quanto a lo diodo Varicap ese ustedes puede sacar de uno viejo tuner de televisiõn o de un radio estereo de coche.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Oct 3, 2013)

amm yo encontre un transistor de una radio phillips es un ac127 es de germanio, servira ese


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 3, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> amm yo encontre un transistor de una radio phillips es un ac127 es de germanio, servira ese


Desafortunadamiente no ese transistor es para audio solamiente  , RF nin pensar .


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 4, 2013)

No se allí como son los vendedores, pero podrías preguntar en el comercio de electrónica directamente por un transistor de RF hasta unos 150 MH y alrededor de 1 W de potencia y con encapsulado chiquito, plástico o metálico. Ojo que los metálicos suelen tener algún terminal a masa. Te puse palabras comunes y lo menos técnicas posibles para que lo entienda el vendedor.


----------



## jordancamey13 (May 28, 2014)

tiago dijo:


> El varicap, ya han comentado que se puede probar con uno cualquiera y contrastar resultados. Consigue alguno de un desguace de sintonizador de TV antigua.
> Los transistores los puedes encontrar en Ebay. *Esta página* te ayudará también a encontrar transistores equivalentes.
> 
> Saludos.



gracias por los equivalentes  por fin encontre los 2n3866 jejeje, y en cuanto al diodo me encontre uno mv2101

[


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 30, 2014)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> gracias por los equivalentes  por fin encontre los 2n3866 jejeje, y en cuanto al diodo me encontre uno mv2101
> 
> [



Ojala NO sean transistores falsificados Chinos , un facto desafortunadamente mui comun actualmente .
Transistores sacados de viejos transceptores VHF maritimos o mismo de radioaficcionados ( 2metros) seguramente no son 
Quanto a diodos varicaps eses pueden seguramente sener sacados de viejos tuners de TV desquaçados .
!fuerte abrazo! 
Att
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Jun 5, 2014)

pues el diodo varicap, si ya me lo pude comprar pero hasta la capital, en mi departamento no existen, en cuanto al transistor 2n3866, pues eso si no se si sea chino porque su valor es de aproximadamente  Q 60.00 que serian como 8 dolares EE.UU, me parece haber visto que  es de motorola


----------



## Juanma7 (Jun 29, 2017)

(radiofaro)
que distancia pudiste conseguir en el transmisor de fm de 3w, vi que preguntaron, pero no tuvo respuesta ? desde ya gracias


----------



## elgriego (Jun 29, 2017)

Juanma7 dijo:


> (radiofaro)
> que distancia pudiste conseguir en el transmisor de fm de 3w, vi que preguntaron, pero no tuvo respuesta ? desde ya gracias



Hola Juanma ,El tema del alcance depende de varios factores,por empezar la topologia del terreno,si estas rodeado de montañas o de edificios,eso perjudica el alcance, a no ser que pongas la antena en alguno de esos lugares, a mas altura mas alcance  Otro factor importante es que esos 3w correspondan a la fundamental del equipo,de ser asi y si llegan a la antena sin atenuaciones importantes los 3w,en un terreno llano y con una altura de 20 mts,quizas llegues a 20kmt,,esto tambien depende de la polucion electromagnetica ,si estas en un lugar en donde hay cien emisoras en el dial,el alcance va a ser imfimo,ahora si en ese lugar no hay ninguna emisora ,o a lo sumo hay tres o cinco,el resultado ,va a ser mas que favorable.  Siempre tene en cuenta esto ,ningun transmisor es mas eficiente,que su linea de transmision y su sistema irradiante. Son Un todo. 


Saludos.


----------

